# Rich's UK HT Installation



## harrisrj17 (Jan 13, 2011)

The room almost complete, few touchs have been added since.....









The cinema screen in action, this was me testing, so ignore all the rubbish at the bottom of the pic 









The home made DVD cabinet, above is the equipment and below are the draws, will hopefully post more later.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks a nice set up..
Nice job on the cabinet..:T


----------



## harrisrj17 (Jan 13, 2011)

System Info:

Panasonic PTAE3000 Home Cinema Video Projector

Panasonic DMPBD35EGK Blu-Ray Disc Player

Yamaha AV receiver (get model number later :whistling

Spiderbox satellite box

Kef Ci130QR QS Wall & Ceiling Speaker x3

Kef Ci100QR Ceiling Speaker x2

Q Acoustics Q-AV On Wall Subwoofer

Beamax High Contrast Fixed Frame Projection Screen

Vogels Universal Ceiling Projector Support (PPC200)

Logitech Harmony One


----------



## qiong (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice gear. Can you post more photos so we can have a better view of your theater?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice couch...was thinking of something similar for my room when I have the cash.

How do the ceiling speakers sound as surrounds?


----------



## harrisrj17 (Jan 13, 2011)

Will add some pics of the theatre setup as soon as I get some sorted 

The ceiling speakers are fabulous for surround sound, its definetely been improved with the wall mounted sub woofer, never heard transformers sound so good 
Went for the smaller speakers at the rear, think thats helped and Kef are quality speakers, well worth the price. Talked to Kent Home Cinemas who were really helpful with the setup.


----------



## harrisrj17 (Jan 13, 2011)

The screen and finishing touch of the storage cupboard








The homemade storage cupboard








The rack, more to be added later 








The movie posters, expensive but well worth it from Allposters


----------



## Hotchip (Jan 13, 2011)

That's brilliant, i love the posters and how all the equipment is away neat in it's own house. Very impressive setup.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice setup. Congrats


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Very tasteful application of a HT room. You must be proud of the results. You show good restraint within your decor, with a well thought out system and an effective use of built-ins.


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice setup....not enough British flags though.


----------



## harrisrj17 (Jan 13, 2011)

You think? lol Have tried to tone them down, but keep getting bought them as presents :T


----------



## B Feelgood (Jan 19, 2011)

Lookin good :T


----------

